# Pressemeldung: Neues Buch von Claus Beese



## Anglerboard-Team (28. Februar 2007)

Pressemeldung
*Voll voraus, DODI! – Neue Abenteuer von der Waterkant*
Das neue Schmunzelbuch von DODI-Skipper Claus Beese, den Petrijüngern vom Anglerboard besser bekannt als der Petrusautor (..und Petrus drückt ein Auge zu), ist da. 

Urlaub mit Motorboot DODI...- eines der letzten großen Abenteuer. Wenn sich die Krallen der Bordkatze untrennbar in der Lokustür verhaken, wenn dubiose, stets nichtmenschliche Leichen im Wasser auf- und abtauchen, wenn kochende Piraten im »feindlichen« Hafen Feuer legen - dann sind garantiert der Skipper des Motorboots DODI und seine unentbehrlichen besseren Hälften, liebevoll als Meerjungfrauen bezeichnet,  auf Tour durch die norddeutschen Kanäle und hinein in die stürmische Ostsee.

Mit von der Partie ist wie immer seine „Bestfrau“, ohne die an Bord einfach nichts läuft, sowie Töchterchen Claudia, die in ihrer Funktion als Leichtmatrose mit ihrem Eigensinn wieder einmal für allerlei Chaos sorgt. Aber auch Skipperfreund Heinz und der aus Beeses erstem Buch „Wasser, Fische und Agenten“ bekannte, berühmt-berüchtigte Hamburger Yachty "Darling Bügelfalte"  mischen die Häfen kräftig auf. Als es der Skipperunhold im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wieder einmal zu bunt zu treibt, greift ein nicht nur vor Wut kochender Pirat ein. Vom gerade überstandenen Sturm steuert DODI hinein in den dicksten Seenebel, der laut Tochter Claudia so heißt, weil man in ihm nichts mehr sehen kann.

Mit viel Humor und Selbstironie erzählt Claus Beese von den erstaunlichsten maritimen Katastrophen auf seinem Sommertörn nach Dänemark. Augenzwinkernd beschreibt er spontane Schleusenfeste, nimmt Schleusen- und Hafenmeister ins Visier und berichtet über alles, was beim Wassersport eben einfach mal daneben gehen kann. Eine sehr amüsante Bordlektüre, die man auch im tiefsten Winter wieder hervorholen kann. Aufschlagen, lesen, Spaß haben und sich an den humorvollen Zeichnungen erfreuen.

Voll voraus, DODI! , Mohland Verlag, Goldebek (www.mohland.de)
ISBN-10: 	3-86675-021-8
ISBN-13:	9783866750210
Einband:	Kartoniert 
Sonstiges:  157 Seiten,13 Zeichnungen 
Preis:	10,00 Euro 
Im Buchhandel, beim Verlag oder über den  Autor direkt erhältlich.


----------

